# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Ndihme me nje kompjuter apple

## don lico

Me ka rene ne dore nje kompjuter apple por nuk i kam paswordin, thjesht doja te dija keta kompjutera pranojne sistem tjeter opertiv si vista XP apo windows 7???
Se me sa kam degjur keta lloj kompjuterash nuk pranojne sistem tjeter por thashe mos ka ecur teknologjia dhe kane nxjerre ndonje gje shtese.

Flm paraprakisht :Lulja3:

----------


## autotune

futi nje mac os x mos e torturo e masakro me windows applen te lutem, me fal po ky ishte vetem mendimi jem

sa per pytje shiko ketu ardi dhe darwin kan dhan disa pergjegje

http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=50635

----------


## don lico

Ore edhe une bashkohem plotesisht me mendimin tend po ai burri botes qe e ka sjelle edhe Windows XP nuk eshte ne gjendje te punoje tama jo me mac os, nuk eshte se e ka ndonje qefli qe te hyje te shkarkoje programe per mac apo te filloje te praktikoje mac gjithesesi flm per orjentimin qe me ke dhene me linkun

----------


## benseven11

Mac-u ka aplikacion bootcamp asistent qe te ndihmon te instalosh vista ose windows7 ne mac.
http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/01/15...omment-page-1/

----------


## don lico

Benseven11 ky tutoriali qe me ke postuar me lart eshte funksional por duhet te jesh brenda sistemi mac pra kompjuteri te jete i ndezur me nje fjale, kompjuteri qe kam une ben postin nqs quhet keshtu edhe ne MAC dhe pastaj kerkon paswordin e administratorit, une kete nuk e kam dhe nuk di si mund te hyj ose si mund te instaloj direkt nje windows 7???

----------


## benseven11

Te kjo faqja
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1274?locale=nl_NL


 klik ne linkun blu poshte
Resetting the original administrator account password

----------


## Leonso

Po nje kompjuter apple qe nuk ka asnje os te instaluar pra eshte i formatuar si mund te bejeme booot me cd te windowsit

----------


## Leonso

Kush me ndihmon

----------

